# Tool bag



## 208 Feels Great (Jul 31, 2013)

Does anyone kno of any Good tool bags that have sides like the veto but also have an opening in the middle of the bag.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

208 Feels Great said:


> Does anyone kno of any Good tool bags that have sides like the veto but also have an opening in the middle of the bag.



If you can't find it here , you don't need it...

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Tool bag


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Is this kind of what you're looking for?


----------



## SEREMan2000 (Aug 29, 2011)

Custom leather crafters makes a few similar to the veto


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

CLC 1539 multi compartment tool bag and Klein Tools 55418-19 Tradesman Pro Organizer Ultimate Electrician's Bag.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

Pictures of the two I mentioned


----------



## 208 Feels Great (Jul 31, 2013)

sburton224 said:


> Pictures of the two I mentioned


Do you know if the clc has pockets on both sides


----------



## SEREMan2000 (Aug 29, 2011)

I own two of the same clc bag. It's double sided with a gate mouth opening.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

This CLC bag is the best tool box/bag/organizer I have ever owned or used in 14+ years in the trade. The only downside is it fits so much stuff it ends up weighing a ton. It forces me to stay organized, but there's enough room in the middle to just chuck Friday afternoon's tools into to get home.


----------



## 208 Feels Great (Jul 31, 2013)

electricmalone said:


> This CLC bag is the best tool box/bag/organizer I have ever owned or used in 14+ years in the trade. The only downside is it fits so much stuff it ends up weighing a ton. It forces me to stay organized, but there's enough room in the middle to just chuck Friday afternoon's tools into to get home.


Does the clc have a warranty with it?


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

I use the 1539 also and have nothing negative to say about it. It has plenty of room for both hand tools and cordless power tools. I haven't had to make a warranty claim but this is what the website has to say about warranties-
Warranties 
CLC products are covered by a limited lifetime warranty against defects in material and workmanship for the normal life of the product. This warranty does not cover normal wear, abuse, accidents, neglect, or damage caused by use of the product for a purpose other than intended. For our policy related to a specific product, open the information page for that item and select the "Warranty" tab for the warranty information.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

The Husky line has a pretty cool feature making drivers more accessible called the "driver wall" they incorporate into their bags. It makes identifying and selecting the appropriate driver quick and easy. If the drivers have the size and type printed on the end. If the 1539 had something similar in the center compartment it would be perfect. For me anyway. 
I'm going to figure a way to fabricate something similar, maybe using PVC and elastic. Anyone who is familiar with the "driver wall" and cares to offer suggestions, I appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

sburton224 said:


> Pictures of the two I mentioned




i own the ClC i love it. I am just to tempted to way the thing way down.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

208 Feels Great said:


> Do you know if the clc has pockets on both sides


yes, both sides are nearly identical.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

sburton224 said:


> The Husky line has a pretty cool feature making drivers more accessible called the "driver wall" they incorporate into their bags. It makes identifying and selecting the appropriate driver quick and easy. If the drivers have the size and type printed on the end. If the 1539 had something similar in the center compartment it would be perfect. For me anyway.
> I'm going to figure a way to fabricate something similar, maybe using PVC and elastic. Anyone who is familiar with the "driver wall" and cares to offer suggestions, I appreciate your thoughts.




the driver wall I think you are talking about is maybe called a tool wall. 

I think the driver wall does a great job holding pliers type of a tool. but it holds for crap any drivers. Its loops are too big.

Ill ask my helper to hand me a 5/16th nut driver. He tells me it isnt there. The yellow nut driver. It isnt there. Ok look in the bottom of the bag near what few remaining nut drivers that are standing up in the loops. Found it.

I love husky for their price and durability. I am looking at funds now to get me a Veto or two. But with husky I dont have to look at funds. But their driver wall should be called pliers wall.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like they actually have two, one called a driver wall











and the other is tool wall...









The CLC 1539 has plenty of pockets but something similar to Husky's set up in the center would make it that much better.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The 1539 needs a stronger bottom and structure.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> The 1539 needs a stronger bottom and structure.


I agree. I love that bag but over time mine just kinda collapsed from the weight it was carrying.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Veto should make a version of the XL with the middle area. I'd buy one instantly.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Have a 1539. Love the feel of it, strong and sturdy. I'd recommend one instead of a Veto. Tape measure clip is useless imo, wind up dropping the tape off the side of the bag more than it stays one, but I guess cheap Stanley tape.  Overall, the CLC 1539 still holding up well to being dropped and dragged all over the place.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

sburton224 said:


> Looks like they actually have two, one called a driver wall
> 
> and the other is tool wall...
> 
> The CLC 1539 has plenty of pockets but something similar to Husky's set up in the center would make it that much better.


Ohhh so long as you used their drivers they fit fine.


----------



## sleeper_ (Feb 6, 2010)

get the veto xlt version. it has a middle


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sleeper_ said:


> get the veto xlt version. it has a middle


sleeper_
Junior Member

Join Date: Feb 2010
Location: Alberta, Canada
Posts: 3



:sleep1::sleep1::laughing::laughing:

Just kidding Bro......:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

*CLC 1539 warranty info*



208 Feels Great said:


> Does the clc have a warranty with it?


Don't own one but the company website says the 18" MULTI-COMPARTMENT TOOL CARRIER 1539 is

"...covered by a limited lifetime warranty against defects in material and workmanship"

http://www.goclc.com/products/Work-Gear-Softside-Tool-Carriers-Bags-Backpacks/1539#tabs-3


----------

